# Star Wars: Das Erwachen der Macht - Erstes Movie-Poster zeigt Han Solo und John Boyega mit Lichtschwert



## Gast1669461003 (17. August 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Das Erwachen der Macht - Erstes Movie-Poster zeigt Han Solo und John Boyega mit Lichtschwert* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars: Das Erwachen der Macht - Erstes Movie-Poster zeigt Han Solo und John Boyega mit Lichtschwert


----------



## DerBloP (17. August 2015)

Häää? Ich sehe da oben drei Personen auf dem Bild, aber sicherlich nicht Han Solo...
Eine Frau, den Finn und irgend ein Wesen...aber kein Han Solo


----------



## BiJay (17. August 2015)

DerBloP schrieb:


> Häää? Ich sehe da oben drei Personen auf dem Bild, aber sicherlich nicht Han Solo...
> Eine Frau, den Finn und irgend ein Wesen...aber kein Han Solo


Klick mal drauf...


----------



## LOX-TT (17. August 2015)

DerBloP schrieb:


> Häää? Ich sehe da oben drei Personen auf dem Bild, aber sicherlich nicht Han Solo...
> Eine Frau, den Finn und irgend ein Wesen...aber kein Han Solo



Rey, Finn, Kylo Ren 

(und Han ist unten, wenn man es ,wie bereits gesagt, anklickt)


----------

